# Dialer oder kein Dialer??!



## Vincent (20 Mai 2002)

Hallo, Leute.

Eine gute Bekannte von mir hat ein seltsames Phänomen bei sich daheim.
Zur Konfiguration:

ISDN mit einem Rechner direkt angeschlossen per ISDN-Karte, ein weiterer per AB-Wandler und Modem. Die beiden Rechner nutzen unterschiedliche MSN.

Im Februar dieses Jahres erhält sie - bzw. ihr Sohn, auf den der Anschluß läuft - eine Rechnung, auf der Einwahlen auf eine 0190er Nummer in Rechnung gestellt werden, Gesamtsumme ca. 1000€.

Da definitiv niemand aus der Familie beabsichtigt diese Nummern gewählt hat, fordert sie einen EVN an, den sie auch erhält. Dort erkennt man, daß die Einwahlen meistens zwischen 2:00 und 6:00 Uhr morgens erfolgten, alle paar Sekunden, Verbindungsdauer jeweils ein paar Sekunden.
Zu diesen Zeiten war aber kein Rechner im Haus eingeschaltet!

Sie hat daraufhin sofort persönlich in einem T-Punkt die Sperrung sämtlicher 0190-Vorwahlen beantragt - und die Rechnung natürlich nicht beglichen. 

Mündlich wurde ihr mitgeteilt, daß die Sperrung unverzüglich erfolge... 
Per Post jedoch erhielt sie erst knapp einen Monat später die Bestätigung auf Sperrung und mittlerweile erneut eine Rechnung über ca. 2000€ für 0190-Einwahlen.

Ihr Sohn hatte nach der ersten Rechnung aus Angst seinen Rechner komplett neu installiert, ich selbst habe anschließend das System untersucht (bin IT Pro) und fand es sauber vor. Dennoch erfolgten diese angeblichen Einwahlen über die von ihm genutzte MSN weiterhin.

Natürlich hat sich meine Bekannte sehr erbost bei der Telekom darüber beschwert, wieso nach wie vor 0190er Einwahlen erfolgen konnten, auch NACH der per Post bestätigten Sperrung. 

Die unglaubliche Antwort der Telekom:
Ihr Sohn hat schriftlich die Aufhebung der Sperre beantragt. Das Schreiben haben wir allerdings nicht mehr vorliegen.

Mittlerweile wurden 4 Monate lang Beträge zwischen 1000€ und 2500€ in Rechnung gestellt, zwischenzeitlich auch eine Einwahl auf eine Pseudo-Auskunftsnummer im Wert von allein ca. 300€ für einen Anruf.

Aufgrund der verständlichen Weigerung meiner Bekannten, diese Beträge zu begleichen, wurde ihr Anfang des Monats die Leitung gesperrt.

Was sagt ihr dazu, Leute?
Kann die Telekom wirklich machen, was sie will? Der Rechtsanwalt meiner Bekannten scheint auch nicht besonders viel drauf zu haben, jedenfalls wartet er immer noch auf die Äußerung der Telekom auf ein Schreiben von ihm.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Mai 2002)

hört sich schräg an....
wobei: so, wie du es erklärst, ist es ja scheinbar kein dialer-problem...
ich stelle mir das so vor: ich habe einen isdn-anschluss und dazu eine telefonstation. da hängt ein dect-mobilteil dran. soweit keine kombination, die nicht auch in anderen haushalten zu finden ist und mir von der telekom gleich mitverkauft wurde, weil sie eben subventioniert war. das mobilteil muss an der station angemeldet werden und um sicherzustellen, dass das mobilteil an der richtigen station hängt, muss ein pincode eingegeben werden. werksseitig ist das 0000, was ich aber logischerweise sofort geändert habe, weil es in diesem haus noch mehrere anschlüsse und stationen gibt. es wäre aber durchaus denkbar, dass ich mich mit einem dect-mobilteil an einer station in der wohnung über/unter mir anmelde, sofern diese noch über die werksseitigen einstellungen verfügt. kann ich meinen nachbarn dann noch überhaupt nicht leiden, kann das, was du beschrieben hast, durchaus passieren (vom verhalten der telekom mal abgesehen)...
was für nummern wurden denn neben der "auskunft" angerufen? weißt du, welche "dienstleistungen" dahintersteckten?


 :unzufrieden:


----------



## dialerfucker (21 Mai 2002)

@Vincent;


> Die unglaubliche Antwort der Telekom:
> Ihr Sohn hat schriftlich die Aufhebung der Sperre beantragt. Das Schreiben haben wir allerdings nicht mehr vorliegen.


Wo wandern solche Schreiben dann bitteschön hin??? Ein schriftlicher Antrag auf Aufhebung der Sperre, kann, personenmässig, wenn er nicht mehr vorliegt, überhaupt nicht definiert werden. Was soll das???
Weiterhin wird ein Auftrag auf Sperrung oder deren Aufhebung stets von der DTAG schriftlich bestätigt. Ob telefonisch oder schriftlich erteilt.
Klingt echt ultraschräg!!!


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2002)

"Unser Abteilungsleiter hatte beim letzten Abteilungs-Autogenen-Training kurz vor der Trance den Eindruck, daß Sie die Sperre eigentlich garnicht wollten. Deswegen haben wir die Sperre in Ihrem Sinne deaktiviert." 
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Mai 2002)

mit seltsamen begegnungen mit telekom und t-online (für mich ist das alles ein ma..nta haufen flitzkacke...) kann ich auch dienen:
ich surfe hier auch mit dsl-flatrate und wollte letzten oktober auf das 1&1-angebot umsteigen, was an den widrigkeiten der kündigung als empfangsbedürftige willenserklärung gescheitert ist:
1. ich kündigte fristgerecht per post und wartete auf bestätigung...
ich rief an und eine nette junge frau merkte an, dass nix zugegangen sei.
2. ich kündigte nochmal fristgerecht per post und wartete auf bestätigung... ich rief wieder eine hotline an und was haben die wohl gesagt?
ich lernte: weil empfangsbedürftig, also mit einschreiben:
3. ich kündigte fristgerecht per einschreiben und wurde von einer netten jungen frau angerufen, die mich fragte warum ich denn nicht mehr mit dem t-online-angebot zufrieden sei. am ende des gesprächs sagte sie mir noch ein bestätigungsschreiben über die kündigung zu...
habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich immer noch mit t-online-dsl-flat surfe???
inzwischen ist mir das allerdings wieder ganz recht: während ich erfolglos kündigte, hat 1&1 sein angebot umgestellt und das dsl-modem wurde übereignet - geht´s jetzt kaputt, müsste ich es auch bezahlen... damit ist die t-online-flatrate dank pc-schutzbrief (den muss ich nochmal in anspruch nehmen, hoffnung habe ich allerdings keine große...) wohl das billigste angebot...
es fing aber auch so an:
ich habe dsl mitsamt flatrate auf der telekom-homepage beantragt. ein häkchen konnte man dort setzen: wann ich´s haben will? na, sofort! und das passierte dann auch. die flatrate-daten kamen drei tage später per einschreiben, der anschluss nicht... stutzig wegen des einschreibens (logisch wäre ja, dass so ein vertrag mit der ersten einwahl automatisch anläuft...) rief ich die hotline an. vertragsbeginn mit zugang des einschreibens und der hansel am telefon erklärte mir tatsächlich, dass man diesen vertrag *nicht* ruhen lassen kann, bis ich auch die passende leitung dazu habe - auch wenn ich´s nicht so bestellt hatte. er bot mir aber an, den vertrag auf eine isdn-flatrate umzustellen, für´s selbe geld, wie er so schön sagte. man entwickelt ja irgendwann ein gesundes misstrauen und so fragte ich nach, ob mich die isdn-flat dann nur 49 dm kosten würde. das konnte er nicht bejahen, erklärte es mir aber so: die isdn-flat kostete zu dem zeitpunkt 79 dm. da ich aber noch keinen dsl-zugang hatte und ergo keine grundgebühr dafür entrichten musste, kam er so auf seine 79 dm: 49 dm für die dsl-flatrate + grundgebühr für anschluss = 79 dm - viola! keinen pfennig mehr...
nachdem ich dem netten jungen mann dann den kopf gewaschen hatte: ("freundchen, was hast du denn geraucht???") packte ich meinen kram ein und fuhr in den nächsten t-punkt, schließlich hatte ich ja die telekom beauftragt und die sollte sich um den richtigen zeitpunkt kümmern. ein junger mann fragte mich, was er für mich tun könne und mit wirrem glanz in meinen augen wurde das szenario aufgelöst ("was sie für mich tun können? eine ganze menge! vor allem: sie laufen nicht weg, legen nicht auf und verbinden mich nicht weiter...").
neben der lehre daraus, dass hier nix mit hand und fuß gemacht wird, wurde mir allerdings auch klar, dass ich die t-online-verträge für hinz und kunz am telefon ändern kann, ohne dass die erfahren müssen, wer ich bin.
wenn also tatsächlich jemand das oben beschriebene spielchen treibt, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass jemand vom selben anschluss aus zwischen 2 und 6 uhr morgens die telekom angerufen hat , um entsperrung gebeten hat und dass das wirklich ehrlich echt klappt.
was mich aber trotzdem irritiert: für´s sperren als dienstleistung nehmen die geld und das entsperren kostet gar nichts? wenigstens auf der rechnung hätte doch der bürokratie und unglaublichen korrektheit halber irgendwas vermerkt sein sollen...


 :shock:


----------



## dialerfucker (21 Mai 2002)

@Vincent;
...trotz aller surrealistischen Perspektiven die sich dem Leser bieten,
ein Tipp: Bei der DTAG ist im Grossraum FFM und noch weiter, für Gebührenbeschwerden das Customer Care Back Office Hanau zuständig.
Dort werden auch die Zählerüberprüfungen eingeleitet und ausgewertet.
Im Team 12 gibt es einen Herrn Haberler, RufNr.: 06181-89 34 31.
Meiner Ansicht nach ein DTAG-Mitarbeiter nichtklingonischer Abstammung. Zumindest konnte man sich bis vor kurzem normal mit ihm unterhalten.


----------



## Tonguru (21 Mai 2002)

*Dialer oder Aufschaltung?*

Hallo "Kollegen",

verfolge diese Seite seit langem mit großem Interesse und möchte mich jetzt mal in die Diskussion einklinken, in der Hoffnung, meinen Beitrag gegen Dialer und 0190-Betrug leisten zu können.   

Ich persönlich hatte mein erstes 0190-Erlebnis Anfang Februar über einen X-Diver, aktueller Stand der Dinge ist 2. Mahnung Nexnet. Habe nach der 1. Mahnung Einspruch per Einschreiben erhoben, natürlich ohne Reaktion. Bin fest davon überzeugt daß dieses Wahlprogramm vor Gericht nicht bestehen kann (AGBs müssen vor der Aktivierung nicht akzeptiert werden, Preis ist verschleiert - 300 statt 300,--, Einwahl nach Anklicken auf "Weiter"-Button - hier erwarte ich eigentlich weitere Hinweise -, Abbruch der Einwahl nicht möglich, Installation im Hintergrund).
Sehe der Sache gelassen entgegen, werde demnächst meinerseits mit Klage drohen (Computersabotage) und meine Aufwendungen zurückfordern (Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems, Einschreiben, RA-Kosten).

Den Vogel hat aber mein Bruder abgeschossen, allerdings nicht mit einem Dialer. Dennoch denke ich gehört das hier hin denn das könnte für VINCENT interessant sein. 
Telekom fordert ca. Euro 7000,-- von ihm für Einwahlen über 0190, und zwar laut EVN rund um die Uhr, fast pausenlos, überwiegend nachts. Prozeß steht kurz vor der Entscheidung und wir waren bis vor wenigen Wochen noch wenig zuversichtlich, da es den Anschein hat, daß die Gerichte der Telekom sehr zugetan sind.
Übers Internet konnten wir jemanden ausfindig machen der tatsächlich mit einem sehr ähnlichen Problem einen Prozeß gegen den Monopolisten gewonnen hat, weil er ihm nachweisen konnte, daß seit Jahren ungeeichtes und ungeeignetes Gerät zur sogenannten "Vollprüfung" verwendet wird, auf den sich der Verein bei allen Verhandlungen stützt. Der Mann ist Techniker und Journalist - da waren die Telekomiker an der richtigen Adresse...
Haben Material von ihm bekommen, um auch dem letzten Nicht-Technisch-Versierten klar zu machen, daß Manipulationen am Netz eindeutig und problemlos machbar sind. Insbesondere in Bezug auf 0190-Verbindungen, denn die Praxis sieht so aus, daß es Spezialisten gibt, die eine Zuteilung einer solchen Nr. beantragen und diese dann - über fremde Anschlüsse - ständig anwählen (Wahlschaltung oder PC), um satt zu verdienen. Das könnte in diesem Fall vielleicht zutreffen...


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2002)

Könntest Du mir dazu mal nähere Infos zukommen lassen?


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Mai 2002)

Das Verfahren ist auf mehrere Arten möglich. 
1.) Durch das Einschleusen eines Trojaners, der dann die generierte Zierufnummer/ Zielseite im Netz so häufig wie möglich anruft. Aktuell dazu auch die Warnung vor EMULBOX.A. Ein Trojaner der z.Zt. unterwegs ist und genau diese Aufgabe hat. 
Siehe auch: http://www.bluemerlin-security.de/BackDoor_Emulbox_180502.php3
2.) Es gibt sogenannte Hardwaredialer, die in die Telefonleitung eingeschleift werden und definierte Zielrufnummern anrufen. Das bedeutet jedoch einen technischen Eingriff und kann meßtechnisch erkannt werden (Flatterimpulse und/oder Veränderung des Leitungswiderstandes). 
3.) Es ist technisch möglich über den D-Kanal ISDN-Anlagen zu manipulieren, so dass das Leistungsmerkmal Rufumleitung oder Konferenzschaltung dazu genutzt wird definierte Rufnummern zu wählen.
 
Für 2.+3. muß derjenige ein hohes Maß an technischem Wissen und jede Menge kriminelle Energie haben, da das Entdeckungsrisiko gegeben ist.
Bei 1. ist wie immer der Nachweis sehr schwierig, dass der Rufnummerninhaber mit dem eingeschleusten Trojaner was zu tun hat.  :evil: 

Erste lit. Einführung dazu: 
Der Hacker von Christian Zimmermann; mvg Verlag 1996
Weitere Quellen erspare ich mir hier aus verständlichen Gründen  :-? 


Gruss Frank


----------



## Tonguru (23 Mai 2002)

*Dialer oder Aufschaltung?*

In diesem Fall war kein PC im Spiel, die Sache liegt auch schon 2 Jahre zurück aber ist jetzt erst vor Gericht. Vermutlich eine Aufschaltung mittels eines Hardwaredialers, da es sich um einen analogen Anschluß handelte. Zum Thema technischer Nachweis: Wenn dann Wochen später die sog. "Vollprüfung" ansteht (wer weiß schon, was da passiert und ob und wie?) ist es meist zu spät. Im Falle meines Bruders gab sich der Techniker vor Ort des Anschlusses mit einer Sichtprüfung zufrieden (da geht kein fremdes Kabel ab) und in anderen Fällen wird ungeeignetes Meßwerkzeug verwendet.
Erschreckend ist, daß die Telekom sich Ihrer Sache sehr sicher ist und jegliche Manipulationsmöglichkeit an ihrem Netz abstreitet oder zumindest als fast unmöglich darstellt. Wer sich nicht mit der Materie auseinandersetzt - und welcher Richter tut das schon - kann das auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Presse- und Fernsehberichte der letzten Jahre zeugen vom Gegenteil.
Hacker, die sich vor laufender Kamera in das Netz einwählten, Rechnungen, die erfolgreich angefochten wurden, Telekomtechniker, die sich vor Gericht verplapperten.
Sicher benötigt man eine gewisse technische Kenntnis und auch kriminelle Energie, aber es geht auch um viel Geld! Ich kann hier nicht alles aufzählen und muß da auch eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lassen. Die Telekom ist verständlicherweise nicht begeistert von der Veröffentlichung dieser Tatsachen. Vielleicht sollte die mal versuchen zu verstehen, daß es eine Menge Kriminelle gibt, die den Konzern in Verruf und Mißkredit bringen. Aber da sie anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist diese Taten zu unterbinden hat sie keine andere Wahl als alles abzustreiten...


----------



## dialerfucker (23 Mai 2002)

@Tonguru;
...ein Bettschmankerl noch auf den Nacht-Tisch:
http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~dittbern/Telekom/Telekomien.html
Viel Spass beim Lesen... 8)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Mai 2002)

unabhängig von dem, wie es wirklich abgelaufen ist (vincent oder tonguru), glaube ich, dass da nicht mal ein großer hardware-bastler am werke sein muss, der sich in die gefahr begibt, an kabeln rumzuspielen (das mit der "sichtprüfung" hört sich toll an...).
nehmen wir mal eine straftat an und gehen wir mal von einem motiv aus, das sich nicht darum dreht, jemandem zu schaden. dann müsste ich doch im umkehrschluss bei einigen wenigen landen, die sich auf diese weise, vielleicht sogar mehrfach bei verschiedenen anschlüssen in verschiedenen haushalten bedienen. dann kann das doch genausowenig ein vereinzeltes phänomen sein, oder?
wie schwierig ist es denn da, als geschädigter überhaupt an ein unabhängiges gutachten zu kommen? wie groß wäre das interesse der telekom wirklich aufzuklären?
böses szenario...


 :roll:


----------



## Tonguru (23 Mai 2002)

*Dialer oder Aufschaltung?*

Die Telekom lehnt von der Gegenseite bestellte Gutachter vor Gericht ab. 
Für deren Beweisführung und bis heute rechtlich anerkannt sind deren eigene Mitarbeiter und die mehrfach erwähnte "Vollprüfung".
Weitere Fragen?  :-?


----------



## Heiko (23 Mai 2002)

Die Telekom hat garnix abzulehnen.
Die Beweiswürdigung liegt beim Richter. Und wenn der mit nem Wünschelroutengänger arbeiten will, dann ist das auch in Ordnung...

Insofern: nicht bange machen lassen.


----------



## Tonguru (26 Mai 2002)

*Dialer oder Aufschaltung?*

Ein aktueller Denkanstoß zu diesem Thema:

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,197826,00.html


Hamburg
Am 21.September 2001 wurden Mitarbeiter der Telekom-Rechnungsstelle erstmals über das Problem informiert:
"Durch einen Fehler in der Technik" könne es vorkommen, dass Verbindungen "nicht oder zu spät beendet werden".
Die fehlerhaften Verbindungen hätten eine Dauer von mehreren Stunden bis zu einigen Tagen. 
Es könnten also fälschlicherweise Rechnungsbeträge von mehreren tausend Mark pro Verbindung aufkommen, heißt es in internen Papieren. 

Während das Bonner Unternehmen im September Mitarbeiter noch anwies, die "fehlerhaften Verbindungen zu erstatten",
schwenkte der Konzern im April dieses Jahres auf eine andere Linie um: 
Der 11833-Fehler, heißt es in einer weiteren Anweisung, sei ab Januar 2002 erneut aufgetreten. 
Die Telekom beschloss daraufhin, dass Verbindungen "bis 60 Minuten nicht fehlerhaft sind" und berechnet werden sollten.
Es sei allerdings "mit Kundenbeschwerden zu rechnen".
Die Telekom will jedoch "mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ausschließen", dass der Softwarefehler "bei Verbindungen unter 60 Minuten aufgetreten" sei. 


Wie lange braucht denn ein bei der Auskunft beschäftigter Mitarbeiter, eine Telefonnummer herauszufinden?   

Also: Erst mal schröpfen und abwarten, ob es jemandem auffällt...


----------



## Tonguru (30 Mai 2002)

*Dialer oder Aufschaltung?*

Naja, das mit dem Gutachter vor Gericht sieht in der Praxis leider anders aus.

Klar bleibt das letztendlich dem Richter überlassen, aber Freundin Telekom versucht massiv, einen ihr nicht wohl gesonnenen Gutachter abzulehnen und eigene Schäfchen ins Spiel zu bringen.

Hab mich da jetzt erst nochmal schlau gemacht, aber Fälle sind wirklich bekannt.


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2002)

Ist - aus Sicht der Telekom - wohl durchaus verständlich...


----------

